# 332 part



## Old feller (Mar 30, 2012)

When putting my 332 Northern back together, what I think is called the crosshead, (I've seen others online call it valve gear or linkage.) was bent enough that it bound up. In trying to straighten it carefully... it broke. As I suspected it is not an easy item to find.
I did a wtb on the Market Place but wasn't sure my fellow S Scale
crew looks there very often.
Any how, I believe the AF part # is XA10669RA (right side).
I have contacted or left msgs with at least 6 parts suppliers, nothing yet.
Any help here greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The Traintender list this

XA10669L	Atlantic LH crosshead assy orig	10.00	
XA10669R	Atlantic RH crosshead assy orig	8.50	

Look under American Flyer S Gauge in the list,
http://www.ttender.com/partslist.html

Jeff is a good seller to deal with, he only takes a check (and maybe a money order?) and most of the time he ships before he gets yours.

I just posted Jeff in another thread for tinplate, the above is a copy and paste.
If you need some parts now is the time to get them to save on the shipping. Jeff won't kill you on the shipping anyway.

Give him a call to make sure this is what you need.
You won't be bothering him he like to talk trains, he should know.


----------



## Old feller (Mar 30, 2012)

Big Ed,

Thanks a bunch. I remember his site from along time back but the icon on my computer must have gone away so he wasn't one of those I contacted. have already started filling out the order form.

Thanks again!


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

There are two parts at that point on a 332. The XA10669RA is the crosshead assembly. The XA10057 is the valve link assembly. You are saying you need the crosshead. Neither of these assemblies are reproduced. I checked Hobby Surplus, they purchased all the leftover Gilbert factory inventory. They list it as not available. Same with Portlines. I have seen these on train show vendors parts counters as used items, but rarely.


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

oldfeller said:


> When putting my 332 Northern back together, what I think is called the crosshead, (I've seen others online call it valve gear or linkage.) was bent enough that it bound up. In trying to straighten it carefully... it broke. As I suspected it is not an easy item to find.
> I did a wtb on the Market Place but wasn't sure my fellow S Scale
> crew looks there very often.
> Any how, I believe the AF part # is XA10669RA (right side).
> ...


Oldfeller: I see these all the time on E-Bay;in fact I have bought a few for spares. Larry


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Big Ed said:


> The Traintender list this
> 
> XA10669L	Atlantic LH crosshead assy orig	10.00
> XA10669R	Atlantic RH crosshead assy orig	8.50
> ...


Thanks for trying to help Big Ed, but the part he needs is for a Northern, not an Atlantic. Very different parts..But again, thanks for trying to help, it's always welcome...And you're right about Jeff. He mails out your parts BEFORE payment.. What a guy!! he's about 25 miles from me.....


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

Any chance you could post a photo? I have some odds and ends of linkages but the only way to match it up would be visually.


----------



## Old feller (Mar 30, 2012)

*332 Crosshead Image*

I have yet to find the AF part # for this crosshead. The Hobby Surplus exploded diagram for the 330 series steam locos has it as #18 but has no corresponding AF # in the parts list.
So attached is a photo, of the broken part. (It is a one piece assembly when not broken.)

Thanks guys,


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

oldfeller said:


> I have yet to find the AF part # for this crosshead. The Hobby Surplus exploded diagram for the 330 series steam locos has it as #18 but has no corresponding AF # in the parts list.
> So attached is a photo, of the broken part. (It is a one piece assembly when not broken.)
> 
> Thanks guys,


Part #'s are.......XA10669RA.....XA10669LA.. Crossheads are the same for the 332, K335, and 336.


----------



## Old feller (Mar 30, 2012)

*Yup*

Just got off the phone to Jeff @ Train Tender. He came to the same result, and is sending the ones with the A on the end of the part number. Seems to be that XA10669R*A* would be the one part # for the Atlantics, but not the case it is for the Northerns.....
I have another 332, I'd best check it out b/4 I forget what I just learned.
Thanks again. 
Case closed, :appl:


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

Good news.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

oldfeller said:


> Just got off the phone to Jeff @ Train Tender. He came to the same result, and is sending the ones with the A on the end of the part number. Seems to be that XA10669R*A* would be the one part # for the Atlantics, but not the case it is for the Northerns.....
> I have another 332, I'd best check it out b/4 I forget what I just learned.
> Thanks again.
> Case closed, :appl:


I don't think the "A" should make any difference. It's the R and L that I would be concerned with as the 2 sides would be different.I'm a little confused as to what Jeff is saying as the crossheads for a 302 are completely different, and would carry a different part number... But who am I to argue with Jeff, he's the pro.


----------



## Trainflyer70 (Mar 19, 2016)

Hi, if you try EBay and search American flyer linkage you will see a seller with a complete set of lnkage for your Northern.


----------



## Old feller (Mar 30, 2012)

My apologies friends. The latest confusion is my fault. I "misspoke" (politician term), due to a lack of clear understanding of AF Steam loco terminology. I don't believe Jeff ever said Atlantic in our conversation. I think I wrongfully attached Atlantic in my thinking. 
Is this correct?: The 300 series are Atlantics, the 320 series are Hudsons, and the 330 series are the Northerns. 200 series....? Will check them out later.

Any how, a right side crosshead for the 320 series (Hudsons), would be: XA10669R, while the crosshead for a 330 series (Northern) would be XA10669RA. (they are different)

The fellow on eBay that just listed the crossheads, and valve linkages used the term "early Northerns", mine I believe is 1948, so if they change later, too bad I got what I needed from Jeff and will get to going on it this weekend.

Thanks again for the help, sorry to stir things up.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

oldfeller said:


> My apologies friends. The latest confusion is my fault. I "misspoke" (politician term), due to a lack of clear understanding of AF Steam loco terminology. I don't believe Jeff ever said Atlantic in our conversation. I think I wrongfully attached Atlantic in my thinking.
> Is this correct?: The 300 series are Atlantics, the 320 series are Hudsons, and the 330 series are the Northerns. 200 series....? Will check them out later.
> 
> Any how, a right side crosshead for the 320 series (Hudsons), would be: XA10669R, while the crosshead for a 330 series (Northern) would be XA10669RA. (they are different)
> ...


Well, you're still a little confused my friend,lol..There are 200 series Atlantics, as well as 300 series.. There are 300 series for Hudsons as well as Atlantics. The 200 series can include Pacifics and Atlantics. There are 300 series 0-8-0 switchers as well as the Northerns..And don't forget the 300 series diesels,lol.. Not to mention the 5 digit steamers and diesels...Anywho, the crossheads for a Hudson are different from a Northern.Crosshead part #'s for a Hudson are PA10595-R for right side, and PA10595-L for left side.Crossheads for the Northerns are XA10669RA for right, and XA10669LA for left.The crossheads are the same for 332, K335, and 336.


----------

